# Extractor questions...



## Batt (Sep 8, 2006)

I acquired a Maxant 3100 3 frame extractor. Seems to be in very good condition. Here is the question...I'm cleaning it up and don't know what kind of lubrication to use in the little socket on the bottom where the center rod of the basket spins.

Any ideas? What do you use in your manual extractor?

Extractor to a 5 gal. bucket (food grade) through a strainer....What kind of strainer?


----------



## dcross (Aug 12, 2005)

Honey for the bearing

I put a knee high nylon over the extractor outlet.


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

You use a food-grade lubricant (vegetable based) ONLY, that is available from most bee supply outlets.


----------



## dcross (Aug 12, 2005)

Can you even get to the bearing to put anything on it?


----------



## Iddee (Sep 25, 2005)

The honey will lub it fine.
I use 5 gal. paint strainers. They fit the bucket and you can use one per bucket.


----------



## OkieDavid (Jan 15, 2007)

Food Grade Lubricant- think food grade mineral oil......easiest source- mineral oil laxative from your friendly pharmacy.


----------



## ace admirer (Oct 5, 2005)

its made to use honey on the lower, food grade lub is (as others have pointed out) from dadant, bushymountain, etc. for the upper

www.dadant.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=373pper.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I use a 36 quart milk strainer with cheese cloth as a filter for the big chunks out of the extractor. From the holding tank to the storage tank I use a double screen sieve from Kelleys.
I use the food grade lube. There is a tube with a chamber on the end where the grease goes, as the cap is tightened the grease is forced in to the bearing.

 Al


----------

